# what am i doing wrong?



## jbel (Feb 9, 2012)

Ill try to be quick....my lady left me on the feb3rd. citing she's not happy and doesnt feel anything for me anymore....says she felt like this for a yr. i know she was unhappy with life in general as she feels that life is passing her by. 
this isnt the first time she left either. we split for 10months and ended up back together...same reasons on why she left me 3yrs ago are the same as why she leaving me again.

9yrs guys....i never abused her in any fashion that comes to mind. the last time we split it was all me....false promises, no job, let her take care of everything....i realized MY faults and these last 3 yrs i have taken care of her and not complained once.

she been depressed for like a yr and it absolutely killed me seeing her like that. i ask her to get help and she say yes but never follow thru. after 6months i shut her out, i was so mad that she would not do anything to help herself. i see now that was a HUGE mistake....

man im so screwed, and what really hurts is i did it to myself. she says now she looks at me and feels nothing...really nothing!! she doesnt want this relationship....but all the while she cries. really why are all these tears if you feel nothing? 

if it was that bad shouldnt she feel relieved? im just so lost please help


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

PSYCHO!!!!!!
Thats what your story screams to me.
Its not your JOB to cater to someone who is depressed and wont get help. But if youre willing to stand there and take the results of that, THERE is where you are doing it to yourself. 
Leave, come back, leave, come back, dont love you anymore...
Isnt life so much more fulfilling like that?


----------



## jbel (Feb 9, 2012)

i wasnt trying to cater to her....i was trying to help her

we had 1 vehicle (hers) that i used to go to work so she was stuck home
no job
basically she put her life on hold so i could work and provide for us
she had no life and this past yr has been hell on both of us emotionally.
all she could think is she wanted more outa life. she felt useless.

i cant help but think i should have done more


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

you did your best... & you did nothing wrong, give it time.


----------

